# Kubota L245 Shop Manual



## hilltopdan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey Guys, new to the forum. Proud owner of a mostly functioning 1977 Kubota L245 RWD. I have the parts and original owners manual, but wondering if anyone had a pdf of the shop manual?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello hilltopdan,

Welcome to the tractorforum. 

There is a service manual CD on ebay for about $15. I&T shop manuals for about $30.


----------

